# Drill out Locks, or use Pick GUN?



## TRIWORK

Just wanted to see if anyone has had much luck with using Pick Guns instead of drilling out locks?? Do anywhere from 20-30 Lock changes a week here and getting tired of drilling them out all the time!
If you do use a pick kit, is there one you recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## PropPresPro

TRIWORK said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone has had much luck with using Pick Guns instead of drilling out locks?? Do anywhere from 20-30 Lock changes a week here and getting tired of drilling them out all the time!
> If you do use a pick kit, is there one you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


Every time I've tried to pick a lock, I get easily frustrated and realize that I could have had it drilled out quicker. I guess I just don't have the patience to learn new tricks.


----------



## mtmtnman

Bump keys work ok on cheaper locks. Luckily we don't have too many deadbolts here and knoblocks are easy to slip with a CC. Hell half the houses i do are unlocked!!


----------



## zipper

Check all windows and doors, including garage door first. I normally take the easiest way in, drilling lock is last option. Kwikset style locks and deadbolts are pretty easy, Schlage can be more difficult. Hate breaking bits.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Bump keys work ok on cheaper locks. Luckily we don't have too many deadbolts here and knoblocks are easy to slip with a CC. Hell half the houses i do are unlocked!!







Like I keep telling you, you are special sumbuck.



None of the reos here are already trashed out, and few if any of the houses are able to be carded.
And certainly NOT half of them are unlocked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SwiftRes

I bought a pick gun for $40 or $50. I played around with it on a few locks one day, couldn't get it to work. I put it in a drawer and haven't played with it since. Supposedly it works well if you get used to using it.


----------



## TRIWORK

SwiftRes said:


> I bought a pick gun for $40 or $50. I played around with it on a few locks one day, couldn't get it to work. I put it in a drawer and haven't played with it since. Supposedly it works well if you get used to using it.





Thats about what i figured I would do, better just keep using the drill and hammer lol...


----------



## Cleanupman

I've never been able to figure the bump guns...waste of money...Picking locks really is an art...
drill the suckers...I find it easier to drill the screws vs the cylinder...


----------



## Splinterpicker

I drill right above hte key slot with a 3/16 bit between the cyl and housing just dont go too far as it will jacj up the mechanism usally it will be smooth drilling then you hit a pin smmoth .... till you have done all 5 pins take a screw driver in the key slot and twist you are in ! ALso have a piece of metal bent to fit the latch (knobset) and pry the door away from jamb slide in the metal "shim" and done deal sort of like a credit card if it does not want tog slide the door back and forth and the shim slides in latch is depressed and you are in


----------



## thanohano44

TRIWORK said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone has had much luck with using Pick Guns instead of drilling out locks?? Do anywhere from 20-30 Lock changes a week here and getting tired of drilling them out all the time!
> If you do use a pick kit, is there one you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


We use pick guns and lock picking tools. We prefer to drill as a last resort. You can use use the lock. I can repin a lock really quick.


----------



## Cleanupman

thanohano44 said:


> We use pick guns and lock picking tools. We prefer to drill as a last resort. You can use use the lock. I can repin a lock really quick.


 How long did it take you to learn that???
I know you can get the cylinsders sor a couple bucks...that starts adding up at 200-300 a month...


----------



## thanohano44

Took me 5 minutes to learn how.


----------



## BRADSConst

I have really good luck "bumping" kwiksets or kwikset knockoffs. I find the cheaper the lock, the easier I can bump them. Supposedly the better grade are easier to bump because the manufacturing tolerances are tighter, but I don't find that to be the case. I used to bump locks while on hold with the "call center". Gave me something to do while sitting on hold.:whistling2:

Schlage, not so much. Never got past a deadbolt without drilling.


----------



## BPWY

Cleanup you can learn to repin pretty easily!!!

Even I can do it, lol.


----------



## mjb734

Still bumping and schlages are the easiest. It took 5min to learn and a good month master. Now if I can't bump it in the first 5 wacks I either drill or twist off.


----------



## thanohano44

mjb734 said:


> Still bumping and schlages are the easiest. It took 5min to learn and a good month master. Now if I can't bump it in the first 5 wacks I either drill or twist off.


I just drill schlages. I've picked 2 schlages in 8 years lol


----------



## thanohano44

TRIWORK said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone has had much luck with using Pick Guns instead of drilling out locks?? Do anywhere from 20-30 Lock changes a week here and getting tired of drilling them out all the time!
> If you do use a pick kit, is there one you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


Also if you go to bargain locks website, they sell a lock picking DVD called locking picking for the millennium. That's what I used.


----------



## nurumkin

*re*

Once you get good with a pick gun you can generally open any lock in under a minute. About 2 years ago I was doing a side door on a house and the neighbor was in his yard, I said hello and told him I was going to change the locks. He asked me how I was going to get in and I told him I was going to pick it. He got curious and walked over. I put the pick in the lock just as he started to say "how long does it take for you to pick a lock?" and by the time he got halfway though the sentence I opened the door. The look on his face was priceless, I just said "the only secure lock is a 12gauge and good insurance"


----------



## STARBABY

Have any of your use a pipe wrench or large channel locks on knobs to open? grap the knob and force it the way it should turn, it crushes insides and turns the cylinder. I do this alot! drill deadbolts. Have never tryed bump key!


----------



## PropPresPro

STARBABY said:


> Have any of your use a pipe wrench or large channel locks on knobs to open? grap the knob and force it the way it should turn, it crushes insides and turns the cylinder. I do this alot! drill deadbolts. Have never tryed bump key!


I think that is called a property preservation key. Standard equipment.


----------



## BRADSConst

PropPresPro said:


> I think that is called a property preservation key. Standard equipment.


Pipe wrenches and channel locks aren't just for wintz :thumbup:. If I can't get it it within 5 whacks with the bump key, I can get it with one turn of the pipe wrench.


----------



## 68W30

we use all the aforementioned methods and a few others

We like picking because its fun, we bought the big pic set in a zipper case from bargain lock then grabbed a 2 x 6 set up some handsets and dead bolts and PICK race for beer
Property Preservation olympics ?

the bump keys work but take a bit of practice upside you can remake at home depot as many sets as you have crews so its a one time investment 

BAP ( big azz pliers ) or the Medium key ( 18 inch pipe wrench) is the fastest usually if its only a handset its Hilarious when I yell Hey Mo get me the big keys 

My brother the fire man has a " dead bolt removal guillotine" it attaches to the dead bolt and you hit it with a lump hammer and it shears the dead bolt off the door but isnt friendly to the door finish 

Drilling ,, well yea if you know what your doing,,, it can be tricky have you ever broken a hardened steel bit deep in a cylinder ? i drill deadbolts by taking the small flat head screwdriver between the lock hole and cover plate and pop that off underneath it 99 times outta 100 are two holes right and left 3/32 usually you want your drill bit one size bigger you drill these using the right and left holes as a guide and you in effect drill out the mounting hardware and it falls apart grab your phillips and open the dead bolt, the BAPs or Medium key for the handset 

My absolute favorite is the quik pull its completely rude you walk up to the door put it over the knob and spin it http://www.lockpicks.com/lockby-passtools.aspx

There is still nothing like detective work , a walk around the house checking doors and windows we have found keys under mats and flower pots etc


----------



## JFMURFY

TRIWORK said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone has had much luck with using Pick Guns instead of drilling out locks?? Do anywhere from 20-30 Lock changes a week here and getting tired of drilling them out all the time!
> If you do use a pick kit, is there one you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Go thru a window man... rarely pickin or drilling...


----------



## mtmtnman

JFMURFY said:


> Go thru a window man... rarely pickin or drilling...


Until you get shot at like one of our members.....


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Until you get shot at like one of our members.....


Lol, that's not funny.


----------



## JFMURFY

mtmtnman said:


> Until you get shot at like one of our members.....


It's about the same risk as drillin' or crackin' a lock... I check the property and with neighbors first... no time for cops blowin' up my a**


----------



## nurumkin

*re*



JFMURFY said:


> Go thru a window man... rarely pickin or drilling...



Thats usually my first choice, if your pretty athletic you can generally slide through a window in just a few seconds. Hell I've even gotten out a ladder and gone through second story windows when I see high quality schlage's that I don't feel like going through. I've never had the cops called on me for going through a window or drilling (once had a cop slow down and watch me drill before driving away), but I have had them called on me many times for mowing the lawns or boading windows.


----------



## mtmtnman

JFMURFY said:


> It's about the same risk as drillin' or crackin' a lock... I check the property and with neighbors first... no time for cops blowin' up my a**



I wasn't talking cops. I for one ALWAYS stand to one side when i open a door for the 1st time. Also be careful turning lights on if the power is on. Think disgruntled homeowner screwing with light bulbs and flammables. There's a story behind this from another one of our esteemed members......


----------



## 68W30

Until you get shot at like one of our members.....


If there is a possibility of someone being there or i feel uncomfortable we will fire up the mower and get that going ,, if someone does come out i play dumb , "Sorry mam they just give me a route to mow" etc etc


----------



## thanohano44

michael.biasi said:


> Until you get shot at like one of our members.....
> 
> 
> If there is a possibility of someone being there or i feel uncomfortable we will fire up the mower and get that going ,, if someone does come out i play dumb , "Sorry mam they just give me a route to mow" etc etc


Not all IS work order require a lawn cut. Especially in the southwest where most lawns are xeriscaped and needs to have a Pre and Post M treatment.


----------



## mtmtnman

michael.biasi said:


> Until you get shot at like one of our members.....
> 
> 
> If there is a possibility of someone being there or i feel uncomfortable we will fire up the mower and get that going ,, if someone does come out i play dumb , "Sorry mam they just give me a route to mow" etc etc



I don't like it when i can't see in a house. Not everyone comes to the door when you knock. I know when the Kirby guy comes around i hide........


----------



## JFMURFY

mtmtnman said:


> I don't like it when i can't see in a house. Not everyone comes to the door when you knock. I know when the Kirby guy comes around i hide........


Learn to walk around the neighborhood... I always check with neighbors if I can...get info or just let them know I isn't a crook.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I don't like it when i can't see in a house. Not everyone comes to the door when you knock. I know when the Kirby guy comes around i hide........





Show him a 12 gauge or an AR. He'll be happy to stop coming by.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I drill the the screws out of the deadbolt. It usually takes 5 mins tops. We never drill the pins out it takes too long and breaks drill bits.


----------



## 68W30

I drill the the screws out of the deadbolt. It usually takes 5 mins tops. We never drill the pins out it takes too long and breaks drill bits.

we got the drill doctor in the shop for touching up the bits and i forgot the device called a jamb jacker its like a truck jack you put it in side ways and jack the casing out DO NOT USE IF THE DOOR HAS SIDELITES or youll be boarding as well LOL


----------



## capcity

*3/16 drill industrial bit for deadbolt
*14" pipe wrench for the handset 
* Flathead Screwdriver
In in less than a minute. Buy industrial strength bits (they do not sell them at the big box stores). Try a local industrial supply outfit for bits. 
Drill out the screws that hold the deadbolt together with the bit. If you drill a hole just left and right of the keyhole, you can see the rear of the screws that hold the deadbolt together. "Push" those screws out while drilling. The deadbolt usually falls apart. Use a flathead screwdriver to slide the bolt from the locked position.
Use the pipe wrench to twist the hand knob (gently) while pushing against the door with your shoulder. 
The technique in splinterpicker's post works also, but takes more precision and time.
If you know how to use picks or bumpkeys, that's fine. Keep in mind, skilled locksmiths can take several minutes to pick locks. It rarely takes me over 1 minute to get into a property.


----------



## GreenwayLady

Channel Locks!!! My #1 tool! 1 turn & you're IN! It sure beats going through a 2nd floor window.......


----------



## GTX63

This thread has come up and out of the grave.


----------



## JFMURFY

Use channel locks on door knobs... or go thru a window.


----------



## STARBABY

mtmtnman said:


> I don't like it when i can't see in a house. Not everyone comes to the door when you knock. I know when the Kirby guy comes around i hide........


me too! I get my Kirbies from trash outs


----------

